
SOPA/PIPA Update - mbrubeck
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/12/sopapipa-update.html
======
georgieporgie
_ramming this bill through_

Can we please stop with the silly, inflammatory language?

I got really tired of it awhile ago when I heard conservative radio hosts and
callers talking about how Obama was "ramming Socialism down our throats". I'm
just as tired seeing it used by people on 'my' side.

~~~
mitchellhislop
I disagree. While the language may seem inflammatory and silly, it is exactly
correct - they are relying on tactics that have the express aim of getting
this passed as fast as they can. That's ramming. You don't ignore large swaths
of the American public, as well as all the companies and industry leaders, to
not "ram" it through. You don't use legislative tricks to slowly pass
something.

I agree with regard to "ramming socialism", but in this case, it's spot on.

------
Mediocrity
Well, at least I don't have to think about it for a while now.

~~~
Twisol
You're getting downvoted, but that's actually going to be a common reaction.
By the time the House reconvenes, I'm sure a lot of people will have forgotten
about the issue.

